# What does Ex-Pat stand for/mean?



## TripkeHughes (Nov 19, 2001)

I've always wondered what ExPat was short for, stood for. Anyone know where this term came from?


----------



## Towerkel (Apr 20, 2003)

expatriate.


----------



## TiredX2 (Jan 7, 2002)

All it means (that I know of) is a shortening of the word expatriate. Here is the deffinition on dictionary.com:

http://dictionary.reference.com/search?q=expatriate


----------



## TripkeHughes (Nov 19, 2001)

thank you


----------



## PM (Nov 19, 2001)

I have a very personal definition, which I edited out.









Some expats are great! Like me!









Nevermind.


----------



## applejuice (Oct 8, 2002)

It is Latin.

EX - out of

PATRIA - country of origin

Therefore, someone who leaves their country of birth and emigrates, ie, lives in another country.

other words - patriotic, patriot, repatriation.


----------



## Ilaria (Jan 14, 2002)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ParisMaman*
Some expats are great! Like me!










And me!


----------

